
Saudi national AI strategy to be launched in October (Carringtonmalin.com) - asiaainews
https://www.carringtonmalin.com/2020/09/05/saudi-national-artificial-intelligence-strategy-to-be-launched-in-october/
======
asiaainews
The Saudi national artificial intelligence strategy is to be launched at the
Global AI Summit, now scheduled for October.

